# Current Prices



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

Anybody sell any fur yet this fall? What are you getting? Curious to see how the market is acting early in the season. If you've sold any fur lately, please post up.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

https://www.nafa.ca/trapper/forecast/20 ... -09-29.pdf


----------

